# Atmizoo Products other than the VapeShell



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Atmizoo Hive V2 - Build disc!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Atmizoo HP65 Mech Mod

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Atmizoo Ring Project - Sub Ohm Tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Atmizoo Keras Giga Rev RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

@antonherbst, hive v2 in action...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

@Christos and @Rob Fisher 
That build disk looks very interesting
Is it just a platform to screw in the atties?


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> @Christos and @Rob Fisher
> That build disk looks very interesting
> Is it just a platform to screw in the atties?


The three front atties are screw in. The ones in the back dont screw in. 

It's a nice showcase stand and also convenient to rewick on (the three in the front )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> @antonherbst, hive v2 in action...
> View attachment 122641



That looks good but a pitstop with 7 atties in, i call work. 

Thanks for the tag it does seem like a good idea.


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> That looks good but a pitstop with 7 atties in, i call work.
> 
> Thanks for the tag it does seem like a good idea.


That's all the ones that are dry out of the ultrasonic...

I've been complaining for a while vaping is hard work LOL .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/18)

First build on the Keras Giga Rev RTA... quite a tight draw but that may be due to too much wick... will experiment with different builds... 0.4ΩFused Clapton at 28 watts and the flavour is on point! Beautifully made tank (as are all of Atmizoo's products) and it looks great on the CLZ X!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Matchy driptip looks great @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/18)




----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/18)




----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Keras Giga REV!

The draw with the RBA option was just too tight for me so I have converted it to the Sub Ohm Tank with Super Tank Coils option... airflow way better for me now... and oh wow the Tobeco Super Tank Coils (Compatible with cCell, Atlantis and Triton tanks) appear to be great! The test begins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

